# China don't need no stupid code.



## Uncle Bob (Nov 24, 2009)

The Chinese keep it simple; if you screw up and produce a product that is dangerous to the Chinese people, you go to prison or die.  They don't exempt corporate heads either;

http://www.statesman.com/news/content/s ... _Milk.html

Here, some money-grubbing fool can produce building materials and/or build dangerous homes and is protected from prosecution by  watered down codes, corporate and liability protectionist laws.

Uncle Bob


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: China don't need no stupid code.

UB,

I didn't look at the article but I suspect it's some China business spin/puff piece to alleviate fears to the export nations (i.e., the United States).

China business is not one for consumer protection:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/5405438.stm

When China ranks number 2 in bribery, a lot of damage can be done to a lot of people before the criminals are actually prosecuted. Given the Chinese criminal justice system, you can pay more bribes to the local prosecutor or judge and presto, return to business as usual. Good luck with actually suing the Chinese supplier.

If your an American business and you are asked for a bribe from a Chinese official, it is against Federal law to do so and prosecutions are up against American businesses who fail to comply:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foreign_Co ... ctices_Act

Until China cleans up its own house, we'll continue to see stories about Chinese manufactured building products contributing to a series of pronounced failures once their products have been installed and operated for a period equal to the product's warranty period + 1 month.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: China don't need no stupid code.

Haz,

I read your article.  The United States allows organizations like the NAHB, National Association of Realtors, and manufacturer's organizations to *BRIBE* government officials with PAC money; in order to allow watered down code requirements, and produce and sell hazardous building materials; with protectionist laws that exempt them from prosecution for producing hazardous building materials and building homes that are dangerous to the health and welfare of American citizens.

The link I provided was the Austin American Statesman newspaper; and, had nothing to do with China's exports to the U. S. or anywhere else; it is about holding corporate executives and managers responsible for their actions and not allowing them to hide behind corporate protectionist laws.

Basically it shows that if you endanger the health of Chinese citizens or cause the death of citizens with your product; you will go to prison or die.  The U. S. allows criminal actions and negligents of corporate executives and managers to escape punishment by hiding behind the corporate shield.

Any imports that are allowed by the government of the United States; is the responsibility of the United States.

Uncle Bob


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: China don't need no stupid code.

UB,

I stand corrected. I should have read the article - since the Statesman is my hometown paper, I've become frustrated with some of their latest articles.

Thank you for the correction.


----------



## JBI (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: China don't need no stupid code.

But... Do either of you (or anyone else here) see a problem with an unregulated 'free enterprise' system?

At the heart of U Bs frustration lies the simple fact that an unregulated system only benefits those few at the top of the corporate ladder that take and take, only giving back grief and pain for the other 98% of the population.

You can label me any way you wish and I know some would call me a socialist or neo-socialist, though I'm not. But the plain truth is our current system promotes 'profit for the rich' above all else. I'm not against the concept of profit, I am against the bastardization of our system by profitEERS who raid and rape the masses with their greed and avarice.

Massive corporations are the bane of all our existence. The bigger they get, the less we count.

Rant over.


----------



## texas transplant (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: China don't need no stupid code.

JD,

Can understand your thoughts on the subject.   I wish we could come up with a way to balance the powers of the corporations and the needs of the people.

Remember when the government broke up the telephone company.   What a joke.   They stop one corporate merger, then let one that is even worse go thru "in the interest of the people"

At times I feel like we need to get the lawyers out of Washington, and send a bunch of common sense folk there, like it was at the begining of our country.

Still think a benevolent dictatorship is the best way to run the country.   Trouble with the current system is the same thing wrong with ICC and the code hearings, special interest wants what they want when they want it and damn the cost.

Which reminds me of the email I am pasting below.   Pretty much sums up the way I feel right now.

 THE COW AND THE ICE CREAM

"We are worried about 'the cow' when it is all about the 'Ice Cream.

The most eye-opening civics lesson I ever had was while teaching third grade this year...The presidential election was heating up and some of the children showed an interest.I decided we would have an election for a class president.

We would choose our nominees. They would make a campaign speech and the class would vote.

To simplify the process, candidates were nominated by other class members.

We discussed what kinds of characteristics these students should have.

We got many nominations and from those, Jamie and Olivia were picked to run for the top spot.

The class had done a great job in their selections. Both candidates were good kids.

I thought Jamie might have an advantage because he got lots of parental support.

I had never seen Olivia's mother.

The day arrived when they were to make their speeches.

Jamie went first.

He had specific ideas about how to make our class a better place. He ended by promising to do his very best.

Everyone applauded and he sat down.

Now is was Olivia's turn to speak.

Her speech was concise.

She said, "If you will vote for me, I will give you ice cream."She sat down.

The class went wild. "Yes! Yes!

We want ice cream."

She surely would say more. She did not have to.

A discussion followed. How did she plan to pay for the ice cream?

She wasn't sure.

Would her parents buy it or would the class pay for it.

She didn't know.

The class really didn't care.

All they were thinking about was ice cream.

Jamie was forgotten. Olivia won by a landslide.

Every time Barack Obama opened his mouth he offered ice cream and  52 percent of the people reacted like nine year olds.

They want ice cream.

The other 48 percent know they're going to have to feed the cow and clean up the mess."

This is the ice cream Obama promised us!

ONE OF THE BEST EXPLANATION

OF WHY OBAMA WON THE ELECTION


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: China don't need no stupid code.

Tex T-Plant,

Great example.  It is unfortunate that this country elects "the beautiful people" instead of the most qualified.

The President of the United States should be required to have spent several years in the House and Senate to be qualified to run for the Administrator.  Obama's goal is not President of the United States; it's President of the European Union; which we will soon be joining, if everything goes as planned.

John,

As I get older; I too, have a tendency to lean toward a more equitable society.  Let the government control all major services like, communications, transportation (roads, air, and rail systems; not, auto manufacturing), utility services, etc.

At one time I thought we had laws that prevented monopoly interests like Wal-Mart from destroying the independent business'.

Geez, I could go on forever; so I'll stop.

Uncle Bob


----------



## texas transplant (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: China don't need no stupid code.

Uncle Bob,

The only thing I think we differ on is I would like term limits in Washington.  4 or 6 years and send the bums back home.

It's the professional politicians that have never had to get their hands dirty, but know whats best for me and you (while they take care of themselves better at taxpayer expense) that really pi** me off.

I'm not for sure that even in our business it wouldn't be a good a idea to have to move every few years so you have to stay fresh and keep up with the trade  better.   Spent 24 years in one place and not for sure I was doing the job the best I could each and every day.  It's easy to get to comfortable.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: China don't need no stupid code.

I think the senators and congressman should be employees of the states with wages, benefits and operating budgets set by their representitive states that way they might remember who they work for :!:


----------



## vegas paul (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: China don't need no stupid code.

Texas Transplant - It sounds like you and I are going to be assigned to the same re-education camp soon...!  When we get our look-alike Mao jackets, I hope I can recognize you there!


----------



## texas transplant (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: China don't need no stupid code.

They will have to take me by surprise, cause otherwise I will take as many of them with me as I can and do the cowboy thing, save the last round for myself.    :twisted:


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: China don't need no stupid code.

UB,

I don't know if I am ready to relinquish the control of all air travel and utilities to the Federalies. Everytime I go to the airport, I watch TSA (Thousands Standing Around) harranging old ladies in wheel chairs and I darn sure don't feel safer. FAA has been peeing away billions on upgrades for the past 10 years and I'm unaware of the accomplishments.

Regarding utilities, I wish we would establish a uniform funding mechanism for reconstruction of the grids. When the work is done, the same uniform fund is reduced to cover maintenance and establish CIP dollars.

The current system is broken. Maybe we should consider spending 5 years rewriting the rules, throw out the current tax code, end PACs, initiate retroactive term limits of 6 years, and make corporate america pay their fair share in taxes. Voting needs to be simplified, easier and more reliable. Voting day should be the 4th of July - that makes democracy more fun than any fireworks show.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: China don't need no stupid code.

Haz,

Great idea; I love it.   

Uncle Bob


----------

